# You have mail!



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Check it out Johnny!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks 

I got he email when I arrived this morning. I am just trying to see if I can do anything on the postage. 

John


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

cheers mate!


----------

